# cold sores during pregnancy



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello,

Please can you help me...got myself into a bit of a panic.

I think ive got a cold sore on my lip ( although not 100% sure as ive never had one before ), and reading up online it says its very dangerous if you get your first cold sore when pregnant, it can harm the baby. Is this true? 

thankyou


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Did this come up as a coldsore in the end? These are generally self limiting and will resolve on their own. The virus that can cause them, herpes simplex, can cause systemic infection which may cause complications in rare instances. However this is not usual. If you are still concerned then speak to GP.


Maz x


----------



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello thankyou for your reply. It turned out not to be a coldsore in the end.


----------

